# Practicing focus training



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm changing things up a bit in search of more consistency. Practicing in front of a camera is a good way to prepare for the pressure of a tournament.
Here's a very short video of this morning's practice on a hanging quarter.




Like Yoda says: "Concentrate!"


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

A quarter ... Bravo!
I'm still challenged by a 3" hanging leather circle @ 27'.

Thanks for taking the time to do the many vids. Keep it up!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah, your videos are much appreciated MJ.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks guys! I guess people are starving for any kind of slingshot action when it's cold and snowing.
Here's another vid. 10 shots at a paper target, circle is traced around a US nickel.
Frame: Performance Catapults SPS Bands:TBG 7/8"x5/8"x6.25 active length Ammo:7/16 Distance:21'


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looking GOOD, MJ! You are going to be tough at the April shoot. Those are very nice groups.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

One small suggestion though... since you're practicing for a tournament where paper targets will be used... how about using a white background and paint the quarter black? That should more closely resemble what you're training for..


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> One small suggestion though... since you're practicing for a tournament where paper targets will be used... how about using a white background and paint the quarter black? That should more closely resemble what you're training for..


hmmmmmm? never thought of that!


----------

